# Головная боль



## Felena80 (30 Окт 2017)

Здравствуйте...мне 37 лет. Началось 3 года назад...я резко дернула головой назад и что то щелкнуло, голове стало плохо возникла слабость как будто предобморочное состояние резкой боли в шее не было..через пару дней пошла в бассейн (посоветовали) наплавалась... когда пришла на работу села за компьютер...тут начало нарастать сильное напряжение в затылке, шею и голову не могла повернуть...чем дольше сидела тем сильнее сдавливало голову...как будто голова сейчас лопнет на мелкие части от боли, больше болела левая часть шеи немела левая рука..пошла к врачу..она назначила мильгамма дексометазон мовалис мексидол актовегин антидепрессанты физиотерапия массаж..не помогло...так промучалась два года.... когда хожу или сплю болей сильных нет (терпимо) но все равно ясности в голове нет) и главная проблема как только сажусь начинает в затылке расти напряжение, от этого  болит  голова и шея,  в голове каша..то и дело тянет ко сну..работоспособность снижена.. память плохая... пошла к мануальному терапевту один день голову повернет и сразу голова открывается становится ясной...на другой сеанс повернет и опять болит шея и сдавливает голову ( тянущая боль). Потом пошла к другому мануалу он повернул шею и опять «голова открылась» хорошо себя чувствовала....3 месяца нпзад пошла в бассейн опять наплавалась и опять сдавило голову и опять мучения... Делала рентгенографию через рот.. вот что пишут: при пробах с функциональной нагрузкой при сгибании смещение с2 кпереди на 1,5 мм...с3 с4 кпереди на 2 мм при разгибании появляется смещение с 3 кзади на 2 мм. ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ Признаки дегенеративно- дистрофических изменений шейного отдела (спондилоартроз..остеохондроз...), ротационного подвывиха с1-с2. Нестабильность с 2-с3, с3-с4, с 4-с5. И еще лечебная гимнастика не помогает...когда делаю лечебную гимнастику на шею ...то сдавливает голову...т.е. любое напряжение на шею и голову..то становится плохо..хочется спать.. голова не соображает и когда сильно отклоняешь голову назад возникает предобморочное состояние...когда поворачиваю голову в затылке как будто обо что то задевает скрипит. И еще пульсирует в затылке всегда когда ложишься чувствую это.  Скажите пожалуйста что со мной...подскажите лечение


----------



## La murr (31 Окт 2017)

@Felena80, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Окт 2017)

Что мешает вновь обратиться к тому мануальному терапевту, который однажды уже помог вам?


----------



## AIR (31 Окт 2017)

Felena80 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста что со мной...подскажите лечение


Хоть меня конкретно и не спрашивали, но сказали пожалуйста - обясняю. .
Изначально  (перед появлением проблемы) уже было напряжение подзатылочных мышц. Резкое движение головы клади усилило их спазм и фиксацию С0-С1. ..  При плавании нагрузка на мышцы шеи увеличивается и обостряет симптомы..  От таблеток и растворов проку не будет значимого...
На функциональных  снимках нет движения в С0-С1 и небольшой боковой наклон (мышечно-тоническая асимметрия ).  Нестабильность только С3 (индекс нестабильности 4 мм)..
Мануальное лечение... манипуляции приходились  на ниже расположенные сегменты (С2-С3-С4)...  Эффект обусловлен воздействием на местные рецепторы и рефлекторным выбросом в кров гормонов внутренней секреции.. При "выветривании" их "лечебный" эффект ослабевает, а травмирующий опорный  комплекс позвонково-двигательных сегментов остается. . С каждым последующем сеансе лечебный эффект все слабее а проблема все заметней. . Соответственно нестабильность становится больше и значимей. . 
Посему, подобные манипуляции на шее ни-ни. .. Работать только мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии и только на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .. Идиотские упражнения с кручением головы тоже не делать.. Итоговый результат зависит от квалификации доктора,  пока еще все не так плохо..


----------



## Felena80 (7 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, Здравствуйте доктор. Спасибо за ответ. Я сейчас беременна и переехала жить в Испанию. По моему здесь нет мануальной терапии. Может есть другие методы лечения? А если долго пить сирдалуд или мидокалм мышечный спазм не уменьшится? Должен же быть какой то выход. Какая то специальная гимнастика. А петля Глиссона не поможет?
И еще один вопрос, что значит боковой наклон - это подвывих?


----------



## AIR (8 Ноя 2017)

Felena80 написал(а):


> сейчас беременна и переехала жить в Испанию. По моему здесь нет мануальной терапии.


Может хиропрактики?


Felena80 написал(а):


> Может есть другие методы лечения?


Упражнения для шеи обсуждали намедни в теме "ЕкатеринаЖданкина" может что интересное для себя увидите..


Felena80 написал(а):


> А если долго пить сирдалуд или мидокалм мышечный спазм не уменьшится


Не факт. .


Felena80 написал(а):


> А петля Глиссона не поможе


Иш чего удумали!   Вам еще жить и жить!


Felena80 написал(а):


> И еще один вопрос, что значит боковой наклон - это подвывих?


Ну крошечку совсем..


----------



## Serg33 (8 Ноя 2017)

Felena80 написал(а):


> Я сейчас беременна и переехала жить в Испанию. По моему здесь нет мануальной терапии.


Вы видимо плохо искали в Испании очень крутая школа мануальной терапии, скожу больше наши мануалы ездят к ним учиться...


----------



## Felena80 (8 Ноя 2017)

Serg33 написал(а):


> ...в Испании очень крутая школа мануальной терапии, скожу больше наши мануалы ездят к ним учиться...


А где это находится, наверно там очень дорого

@AIR, я не нахожу в интернете Екатерину Жданкину что это за передача?  А мышечно тонический синдром от чего от бокового наклона? А напряжение в затылке можно снять антидепрессантами? Может психосоматика как говорят некоторые врачи


----------



## Kuchirinka (8 Ноя 2017)

Felena80 написал(а):


> Я не нахожу в интернете Екатерину Жданкину что это за передача?


Это не передача, а тема на форуме.
Примерно вот с этого места:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/27465/page-6#post-336264

Попутно дам совет - читайте форум. Не только свою тему, но и параллельные, и архивные. Пользуйтесь поиском.
Врачи форума дают много полезной информации и рекомендаций, но им неинтересно повторяться из темы в тему.

Выздоравливайте!



Felena80 написал(а):


> Я сейчас беременна





Felena80 написал(а):


> А если долго пить сирдалуд или мидокалм мышечный спазм не уменьшится?





Felena80 написал(а):


> А напряжение в затылке можно снять антидепрессантами?


И ещё, извините, я, конечно, не врач, но мне кажется, не стоит злоупотреблять этими препаратами во время беременности.


----------



## Felena80 (10 Ноя 2017)

@AIR, доктор будьте добры подскажите а мне рожать самой можно? позвоночник не рассыпится? Мышцы все слабые, позвоночник весь хрустит. Он по моему весь в нестабильности.


Kuchirinka написал(а):


> И ещё, извините, я, конечно, не врач, но мне кажется, не стоит злоупотреблять этими препаратами во время беременности.


без комментариев))


----------



## AIR (10 Ноя 2017)

Felena80 написал(а):


> Доктор будьте добры подскажите а мне рожать самой можно?


Ну... Если только никто не возьмется сделать это за Вас!


Felena80 написал(а):


> е рожать самой можно? позвоночник не рассыпится? Мышцы все слабые, позвоночник весь хрустит.


Куда он нафиг денется! Для подстраховки можно и цигуном заняться..


Felena80 написал(а):


> Он по моему весь в нестабильности


Вот цигун и подстабилизирует!


----------



## artobelli (10 Ноя 2017)

Felena80 написал(а):


> 3 месяца нпзад пошла в бассейн опять наплавалась


А каким стилем плавали?

Сонливость тоже присутствует. Точнее, очень тяжело вставать, даже если спишь норму. И непереносимость душных помещений. Связываю с нарушением кровообращения мозга.


----------



## Felena80 (10 Ноя 2017)

Никаким... просто плавала и ныряла


----------



## artobelli (10 Ноя 2017)

Felena80 написал(а):


> Никаким... просто плавала и ныряла


Понятно. Если плавать "жабкой" - голова закидывается назад. Если кролем - то шея крутится в стороны. Все это может вызывать проблемы с шеей.


----------



## Felena80 (10 Ноя 2017)

А как нужно?

Не поняла про сонливость и душные помещения


----------



## artobelli (10 Ноя 2017)

Felena80 написал(а):


> А как нужно?


Рекомендуют строго на спине - когда шея в статичном положении.

Хотя, опять же, если плавать кролем на спине - то тело должно поворачиваться вокруг своей оси, те все равно происходит вращение. Поэтому плавал типа жабкой на спине - гребок обеими руками сразу.

Про сонливость - я все сопоставляю свои симптомы и "коллег по цеху" (-:


----------

